# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Xe, Tàu Du lịch >  Đi Sân Bay Nội Bài, Taxi Nội  Bài giá rẻ

## taxinoibaiservice

* Điện Thoại đặt Xe: (04)668.733.68 Khi quý khách đến Sân Bay Nội Bài, Quý khách cần một chiếc Taxi Nội Bài giá rẻ Trọn gói 280.000đ về trung tâm Hà Nội.Đặt Trước giá Trọn gói tốt hơn. Hàng ngày Chỉ 280K.

- Taxi Nôi Bài chúng tôi chỉ cách quý khách một cuộc điện thoại,hãy liên hệ sơm để có giá ưu đãi.

- Từ Hà Nội đi Nội Bài chỉ 180.000đ.Chiều Từ Nội Bài đi Hà Nội chỉ 280.000đ(phạm vi Trung Tâm Hà Nội). Đặt Sớm để có giá tốt hơn
- Với hướng đi đúng đắn,chúng tôi đã tạo ra dịch vụ Xe đón tiễn tuyến Nội Bài với giá cả hợp lý phù hợp cho khách hành đi lại trên tuyến Nội Bài - Hà Nội - Nội Bài .
- Giá Công ty niêm yết Thời điểm Hiện Tại về trung tâm Hà Nội, Đón Nội Bài về trung tâm Hà Nội là 350.000đ, Tiễn Từ trung tâm Hà Nội đi Nội Bài Là 250.000đ.
- Nhưng Nếu Quý khách đặt trước Giá Trung Tâm Hà Nội đi Nội Bài Chỉ 180.000đ. Đón Nội Bài Về Trung Tâm Hà Nội Chỉ 280.000đ.Liên hệ sớm Với Trung tâm để có giá ưu đãi.

* Tiếp Nhận Yêu cầy (04).668.733.68

*BẢNG GIÁ CƯỚC CHI TIẾT TAXI ĐÓN TIỄN SÂN BAY NỘI BÀI*


Đơn vị tính :1000 đ

STT
Lịch Trình
Thời gian
4chỗ
7chỗ
16chỗ



HÀ NỘI – NỘI BÀI

1
Quận Hoàn Kiếm
1 chiều
200
250
350


480
550
750

2
Quận Tây Hồ,Ba Đình,Cầu Giấy.
1 chiều
200
250
350


500
550
750

3
Quận Hai Bà Trưng,Đống Đa,gia lâm,từ liên
1 chiều
250
270
380


530
570
800

4
Quận Thanh Xuân ,Hà Đông.
1 chiều
270
300
800


550
570
800

5
Quận Thanh Trì, Hoàng Mai,Long Biên ..
1 chiều
320
350
400


600
650
850



NỘI BÀI – HÀ NỘI

1
Quận Hoàn Kiếm
1 chiều
300
330
500


480
530
750

2
Quận Tây Hồ,Ba Đình,Cầu Giấy
1 chiều
300
330
500


500
550
750

3
Quận Hai Bà Trưng  ,Đống Đa ,Từ liêm,Gia lâm
1 chiều
330
370
550


530
550
800

4
Quận Thanh Xuân,hà Đông
1 chiều
350
370
550


570
600
800

5
Quận Thanh Trì, Hoàng Mai, Long Biên
1 chiều
370
400
600


600
650
850



* Chú Ý:

- Giá bao gồm xăng Xe,lái xe, Vé Cầu đường bến bãi nhà ga.

- Dịch vụ của chúng tôi nhanh chóng , thuận tiện chi phí thấp,phục vụ mọi lúc mọi nơi.
- Bất kể khi nào quý khách cần xe hãy gọi cho chúng tôi.Dịch vụ xe Taxi tập đoàn Taxi Airport Service đón tiễn giá rẻ.
- Quý khách chỉ cách dịch vụ Taxi Nội Bài Airport của chúng tôi một cuộc Gọi (04)668.733.68
- Chúng tôi tự tin khẳng định, quý khách sẽ cảm thấy hài lòng sau khi sử dụng dịch vụ của chúng tôi.Chúng tôi đặt chữ tín nên hàng đầu. Lái Xe đi đón tiễn nhanh nhẹn chính xác,đúng hẹn, thân thiện nhiệt tình.Rất vui khi được phục vụ quý khách.
* Chú ý: 

- Xe giảm giá không phải luôn có sẵn. Để đặt xe giảm giá, khi quý khách xuống máy bay hay chuẩn bị đi bay và chuẩn bị lấy hành lý vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi.Tiếp Nhận Yêu Cầu: (04).668.733.68


- Taxi Nội Bài Chúng tôi Cách Quý Khách chỉ Một Cuộc gọi (04) 668,733,68!

----------

